# Hobby Greenhouse building Idea - My Garden Greenhouse



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello friends,

I built a large greenhouse in my backyard from old Windows, poly and recycled timbers.

My Building pictures:

►1: Install ground anchors 
►2: Attach the greenhouse base to anchors 
►3: Install the side walls structure 
►4: Build front and rear frame
►5: Frame a Greenhouse Roof 
►6: Installation of polyethylene plastic film 
►7: Exterior Greenhouse Finishing 
►8: Finishing the greenhouse interior 
►9: Shelves - Grow Boxes - Potting Bench


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

*Greenhouse pictures*

Post your greenhouses pictures in this thread.

*My Greenhouse*


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

this is something that is on my list to do one day...time and $$


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The hubs saw this yesterday. It's been something I've thought about for a while now but like you, cost is a factor.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i would just like one to start my tomatoes and peppers in february. maybe grow a few other things in the fall. i would never be able to keep up and maintain one the size of Grand's.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We wouldn't even have to do something as grand as his. It could be one of those cold tunnel things made with PVC and covered in HD plastic.

One of the towns SW of me has a couple that they are playing with. Of course they're massive since it's a town thing.


----------

